# Happy Cows With A Zest For Life



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

German dairy cattle saved from slaughter released into spring pasture.
Their reaction is amazing.

(Posted in Nature Watch for enjoyment of members, not in a certain unwatched thread)

Courtesy of LiveLeak

Click for Link

R  ger


----------

